# Hidden gene?



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

I have seen on a few posts people mentioning 'hidden gene' ie red spectrum royal morph. 
Was just wondering if any one could enlighten me to what this is?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It may be that "Hidden" is the same thing as "Crystal/Mystery Dilute/Daddy/Special".

In which case, it's an allele on the same gene locus as Lesser, Mojave, Russo, Butter, Mocha, etc etc etc....

And that would make a Red Spectrum a Platinum Yellowbelly.


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

it could be a little secret ingredient in some morphs but it is normally the NERD hidden gene. this gene is used in either womas of lessers giving you hidden gene lessers and hidden gene womas and the hidden gene is used to create morphs such as the soulsucker, the inferno and the red spectrum


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> It may be that "Hidden" is the same thing as "Crystal/Mystery Dilute/Daddy/Special".


To expand on this a little, the original platinum royal python (AKA the platy daddy) did not produce young like himself. When mated to normal royals, half the babies were somewhat darker than the platy daddy and were called lesser platinums (AKA lessers). The rest of the babies looked normal.

What we think now is that the platy daddy had a gene pair made up of a lesser platinum mutant gene and the so-called hidden gene. A lesser//normal gene pair produces a royal that is lesser platinum. A hidden//normal gene pair has no visible effect but produces a normal-looking royal. But when a hidden gene is paired with a lesser platinum mutant gene, the hidden gene lightens the appearance enough to make a platinum royal, like the platy daddy.

The hidden mutant may also have a lightening effect when in combination with other mutant genes.


----------



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

So it's only by chance it may be in one of your snakes? I only ask because I am thinking of putting a lesser to a yellowbelly


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, IF "Hidden" is the same thing as "Daddy" unless your Yellowbelly carries it, you wouldn't get any Red Spectrums.

You are likely to get Lesser Yellowbellies if you make that particular crossing.


----------



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool..... Think I have kind of grasped that

cheers guys


----------

